# Health Clearance for Bilateral Cochlear Implant Baby



## Arif1985 (Apr 1, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I got 489 invitation last week. However, I am worried about my only son's Health Condition which might impact the Case Officer's Decision. I am sharing my case below:
"My only son is complete Deaf and has been bilaterally implanted with Cochlear at the age of 2.5 from New Delhi Apollo Hospital in 2016. Now my son turned to 5.5. His all rehabilitation works (like Mapping, Speech Therapy) has been completed. By the grace of Almighty Allah, he is now fully recovered. He can listen, speak, communicate and sociable. He is going to normal school and outstanding in his class."

So far I know, Australian Immigration will not grant VISA for the above case. As per Australian Migration Act 1958, Cochlear Implant has been seen as HIGH COST and hence they are denied from immigration.

However, since my case is a bit different. All the main cost has been incurred already by me. The only thing he needs is ongoing maintenance cost of the devices. So, under the circumstances, 
1.	*will it be still a problem for my baby to get health clearance? 
2.	What's the chances of getting health clearance for my baby under the circumstances stated above? 
3.	Do you know any successful case in this regard?*


----------



## teegonah (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi Arif1985,

I just wanted to ask how you went about with the case. Did you make a breakthrough?



Arif1985 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got 489 invitation last week. However, I am worried about my only son's Health Condition which might impact the Case Officer's Decision. I am sharing my case below:
> "My only son is complete Deaf and has been bilaterally implanted with Cochlear at the age of 2.5 from New Delhi Apollo Hospital in 2016. Now my son turned to 5.5. His all rehabilitation works (like Mapping, Speech Therapy) has been completed. By the grace of Almighty Allah, he is now fully recovered. He can listen, speak, communicate and sociable. He is going to normal school and outstanding in his class."
> ...


----------

